# Folding Door Mirrors



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking to add this option to the spec of another TT I propose to order.

This option is described as Electrically heated, auto dimming, folding mirrors with kerb view function.

To those of you who have this do you find the functions offered really useful?

Thanks guys


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I think this option is really useful especially the folding feature. When you park your motor it helps prevent the mirrors getting damaged.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A lot depends where you park your car. If you use on street parking then it could be worth it.
But if you have a works carpark and a drive at home I wouldn't bother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I find it very useful, especially the kerb dipping function. I don't park on the road at all but it's really handy for car parks etc where there are kerbs sometimes. Also I like the peace of mind that no one is going to knock my mirrors off. It's not an expensive option so I would add it if you can. It was on my 'must have' list but that's just me. Depends how important it is to you or whether there are other options which would be preferable to you to spend your money on


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

debonair said:


> I find it very useful, especially the kerb dipping function. I don't park on the road at all but it's really handy for car parks etc where there are kerbs sometimes. Also I like the peace of mind that no one is going to knock my mirrors off. It's not an expensive option so I would add it if you can. It was on my 'must have' list but that's just me. Depends how important it is to you or whether there are other options which would be preferable to you to spend your money on


The folding aspect is the least useful. If you look down the profile of the car, the mirror hardly sticks out further than the trim of the front wheel arch. One could argue that if you fold the mirrors in, cars might get even closer. I would rather have a snapped mirror than a damaged body!

For the heated, wonderful in winter I think. And for the auto kerb dipping, another brilliant feature. I would get this option for those two things alone! As for the dimming, I haven't really noticed it yet, whereas I notice it really obviously for the rear review mirror. I need to experiment more with this.

BTW for auto kerb dipping, the mirror control joystick must be left set to the "adjust left mirror" position (UK).


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

A very useful addition, all aspects are useful especially the folding feature as not only does it save potential damage but serves as a visual reminder that the car is locked.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

jonstatt said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very useful, especially the kerb dipping function. I don't park on the road at all but it's really handy for car parks etc where there are kerbs sometimes. Also I like the peace of mind that no one is going to knock my mirrors off. It's not an expensive option so I would add it if you can. It was on my 'must have' list but that's just me. Depends how important it is to you or whether there are other options which would be preferable to you to spend your money on
> ...


Agree with this 100%, imo a total waste of money, and you could argue that if you need the dipping function to reverse such a compact car you maybe should not be driving :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Edinburra said:


> A very useful addition, all aspects are useful especially the folding feature as not only does it save potential damage but serves as a visual reminder that the car is locked.


I too find this is a useful combination of features. I park the car close enough to the garage wall that the mirrors must be folded in.

You may want to check that you get a dimming door mirror on the passenger as well as the driver's side. I think only the RS has dimming on the passenger side although this may have changed over time.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

sign of a cool car when you lock it and the mirrors fold in automatically! Must have for me and its not that costly an option given the price of the car. you'll regret it if you dont have it.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Does anyone know where the light sensor is on the mirror? I want to test the dimming.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

If you plan on using the car in the winter heated mirrors are a must.

Does the TT not get heated mirrors as standard?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

jonstatt said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very useful, especially the kerb dipping function. I don't park on the road at all but it's really handy for car parks etc where there are kerbs sometimes. Also I like the peace of mind that no one is going to knock my mirrors off. It's not an expensive option so I would add it if you can. It was on my 'must have' list but that's just me. Depends how important it is to you or whether there are other options which would be preferable to you to spend your money on
> ...


My last TTR with out folding mirrors was broken whilst parked at a supermarket, cannot rember now how much it was to fix but it was very expensive.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

:idea:


F1SpaceMonkey said:


> sign of a cool car when you lock it and the mirrors fold in automatically! Must have for me and its not that costly an option given the price of the car. you'll regret it if you dont have it.


100% agree


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

+1, looks cool and makes getting close to the kerb much easier. We have to park on the road so it's the first thing I tick.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Agree with this 100%, imo a total waste of money, and you could argue that if you need the dipping function to reverse such a compact car you maybe should not be driving :?[/quote]

I take it that your last comment is said tongue in cheek because if not it is offensive in the extreme and you should not call into question the ability of those you do not know.
For your information, and its obvious that you don't know, the dipping function allows you to better position the car in relation to kerbs or other low obstruction which are or may be invisible to you from the drivers seat. This helpful facility can save damage to Tyres and Alloy Wheels.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Edinburra said:


> I take it that your last comment is said tongue in cheek because if not it is offensive in the extreme and you should not call into question the ability of those you do no know.
> For your information, and its obvious that you don't know, the dipping function allows you to better position the car in relation to kerbs or other low obstruction which are or may be invisible to you from the drivers seat. This helpful facility can save damage to Tyres and Alloy Wheels.


Indeed, I've never kerbed a wheel in my life, with or without dipping mirrors so I know what my driving capabilites are. It's just a useful aid like you said

As for the folding function, yes the mirrors don't protrude much past the wheel arch but another cars mirror or a cyclist handlebars which may protrude from their body are at the same level so can impact the mirror but not necessarily the car body on the TT.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

debonair said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > I take it that your last comment is said tongue in cheek because if not it is offensive in the extreme and you should not call into question the ability of those you do no know.
> ...


Well said. Love folding/dimming mirrors and as said elsewhere not that expensive as an option.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Folding mirrors is a must have on my list when buying a car mainly because we live on a relatively narrow road.

As others have said it's also a useful indicator the car is locked.

Never really used the kerb view function. It only works for the passengers side.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 22, 2017)

I frequently have to park on the street at home, if you have 20" wheels you've got no margin of error for kerbing them so I have found this to be a useful feature and also knowing vehicle is locked (when mirrors are folded).


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I find the kerbside dipping useful as it allows me to park 1mm off the grass and therefore increase the distance from the wife's car which gives a nice gap for the postman etc walking past and stops any door dings.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Does the standard wing mirrors not come with the heated feature then?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

IMO they're a nice to have, not a must have. I didn't option on my TTS as they're heated and electric adjustable as standard, if I want to fold them in, I just push them round with my hand  There's also the other consideration already mentioned - see how much they'll cost you if someone bashes one - happened to me on my RS3 and cost me a small fortune  One of the main reasons I gave the option a swerve on my TTS. As to the parking and the dipping mirror thingy, whilst not wanting to offend anyone :lol: it's not exactly hard to sit up a bit and look down into your wing mirror when parallel parking to a kerb :roll: I've never kerbed a wheel parking , not ever, with or without the auto tilt when you select reverse. It did confuse the missis a bit though when she first drove my RS3 :lol: :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Mark Pred said:


> IMO they're a nice to have, not a must have. I didn't option on my TTS as they're heated and electric adjustable as standard, if I want to fold them in, I just push them round with my hand  There's also the other consideration already mentioned - see how much they'll cost you if someone bashes one - happened to me on my RS3 and cost me a small fortune  One of the main reasons I gave the option a swerve on my TTS. As to the parking and the dipping mirror thingy, whilst not wanting to offend anyone :lol: it's not exactly hard to sit up a bit and look down into your wing mirror when parallel parking to a kerb :roll: I've never kerbed a wheel parking , not ever, with or without the auto tilt when you select reverse. It did confuse the missis a bit though when she first drove my RS3 :lol: :lol:


Depends how you have your seat positioned and what your body length is. With the best will in the world, from my driving position, there is no way I'm ever going to see that kerb without the dipping function


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> As to the parking and the dipping mirror thingy, whilst not wanting to offend anyone :lol: it's not exactly hard to sit up a bit and look down into your wing mirror when parallel parking to a kerb :roll:


Or even to manually tilt the mirror using the control - which I have done on the odd occasion.



Mark Pred said:


> I've never kerbed a wheel parking , not ever, with or without the auto tilt when you select reverse.


Although I have heard you do park about 2 feet from the kerb. :lol:


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Can fold in mirrors be added later ? Possibly after market merchandise


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Most things can be retrofitted but at an inflated cost. When new is usually the cheaper option.

Each to their own and all that but I'm happy with mine and don't regret having them for one second. Love the kerb view when reversing,


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

It's the one option I wish my MK2 had. That's why it was the first option I chose on my MK3. I use the dipped mirror function for reversing onto my drive to line up as close to the edge of the garage wall. I have to put the mirror down manually at the moment. So looking forward to that. I also want to be able to fold the mirrors in when I park in a public car park. I've had it a couple of times where people has walked passed and knocked the wing mirror. :evil:


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Interestingly my MY18 came with dimming mirrors on both sides. Or is that just a lottery?


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> IMO they're a nice to have, not a must have. I didn't option on my TTS as they're heated and electric adjustable as standard, if I want to fold them in, I just push them round with my hand  There's also the other consideration already mentioned - see how much they'll cost you if someone bashes one - happened to me on my RS3 and cost me a small fortune  One of the main reasons I gave the option a swerve on my TTS. As to the parking and the dipping mirror thingy, whilst not wanting to offend anyone :lol: it's not exactly hard to sit up a bit and look down into your wing mirror when parallel parking to a kerb :roll: I've never kerbed a wheel parking , not ever, with or without the auto tilt when you select reverse. It did confuse the missis a bit though when she first drove my RS3 :lol: :lol:


I have never kerbed a wheel either Mark and I am 5' 2" and female :lol:

I do question some peoples driving skills if they cant manoeuvre their car without all these driver aids :?


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

jonstatt said:


> Interestingly my MY18 came with dimming mirrors on both sides. Or is that just a lottery?


That is interesting. Mine is a MY18, I pick it up 1st September. It didn't come with dimming door mirrors as standard :?

It did come with the dimming rear view mirror but I had to choose the folding/dimming door mirrors as an option. Even looking on the configurator now, it doesn't show them as standard.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

NoWayMan73 said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly my MY18 came with dimming mirrors on both sides. Or is that just a lottery?
> ...


I think he opted for the wing mirror option as well. The dimming side mirror is for the drivers side only, and the kerb view for the passengers side.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

NoWayMan73 said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly my MY18 came with dimming mirrors on both sides. Or is that just a lottery?
> ...


I have the wing mirror option which should have given dimming on the drivers side only but I was given it on both sides.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

jonstatt said:


> I have the wing mirror option which should have given dimming on the drivers side only but I was given it on both sides.


Dims both sides on my UK spec MY17 build TTS. The "drivers side only" statement seems to be an error in the brochure.

A google search shows that for some other models and marques, dimming is indeed NOT present passenger side. There are several discussions of how to mod it back in for passenger side.

My totally unfounded asumption is that in some duristictions (presuming probably outside EU, as EU are usually fairly well harmonised on such things?) some regulatory body has decided dimming on passengers side adversely affects ability to see hazards, for example undertaking cyclists at junctions, when turning to nearside? Therefore has been deemed "not safe" when fitted passenger side. :x

A situation a lot of cyclists could easily rectify for themselves by purchasing and using some LIGHTS at night (Apologies to any cyclists who do go out correctly equipped for nighttime riding)...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I have never kerbed a wheel either Mark and I am 5' 2" and female :lol:

I do question some peoples driving skills if they cant manoeuvre their car without all these driver aids :?[/quote]

Folding mirrors suits many owners who park on street, near side dipping is a bonus that make getting very close to the kerb easier, it's not about driving skills. I take it you have an issue with parking sensors, rear camera, lane assist, sign recognition etc. Not essential but nice to have.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

OP I have all of the mentioned features on my TT. So here it goes.

1.Folding mirrors
- a useful option because it: offers a visual confirmation that you locked your car.
- because why not!! (even if you rarely park your car on the street I don't see why would you fight this feature. Especially if its a part of a bigger mirror tech package) 
I live in a city where the streets are small and narrow and people drive like idiots (half of the time either daydreaming or trying to go around a prick who stopped in the middle of the street with hazard blinkers, because he needs something from the corner shop). Its true, the mirrors hardly stick out from the rest of the body but why not MINIMISE THE RISK and frustration.

2. "Kerb" view function ( the selling point in my opinion) :!: 
- unless you some how set your seat to highest height and set your mirrors to a very low position in the first place, normally you will never be able to see the kerb of the street while reversing. As someone who has 19-inch rims and lives in a "old architecture" city with old school high and sharp stone kerbs. You will destroy your rims because 19 size is basically 80% rims 20% tyres. Wherever you reverse, your first contact with the sides will be with your rims not the tyres. (God forbid if you have 20 inch) :lol: 
-gives you an opportunity to park as close as possible to the kerb and minimise a possibility of someone paint trading with you on a narrow street. 
- if you dont feel confident in parallel parking it can help you to dip the car as much as possible with the rear and know how much you can turn the steering wheel before you start grinding the rims. Essentially allows you to enter parallel parking spots at very sharp/aggressive angles.

P.s- Unless you are super confident in your parking/spacial awareness skills I highly recommend this!!  People who tell me that this feature is not necessary are: SUV drivers with big ass tyres, people with 16-17 inch rims on cars that can handle 17-20inch) :lol:


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Venom 7000 - Thank you for your constructive and informative comments confirming my choice of this option was a wise one. Given the nature of how I will use the car day to day made this decision a no brainer.

And thanks to the rest of you for your useful input.

This topic is example of how this forum can be beneficial to us all.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Although the mirrors fold up when you lock the car, they don't open down when you unlock the car, but do so when you put press the start/ignition button. So the car can have the mirrors up and be unlocked at the same time.

You can fold them up using the mirror control switch, not just when locking. The heating function is switched too, not automatic, as is the near side dip function. The blind spot indicator is useful to have too.

Nick


----------

